# SHTF PREPPER RANT



## MikeyPrepper (Nov 29, 2012)

Media removed. F bombs are not allowed.


----------



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

We had the runs on things with corona and then with our snow storm. Some people will never learn, others are waking up!

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Auntie said:


> Some people will never learn, others are waking up!


Not for long. They'll roll over and go back to sleep. History has shown this.


----------



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

So many examples of history repeating itself have happened to me in the last two weeks. You would think I would stop trying to see the best in everything.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Auntie said:


> So many examples of history repeating itself have happened to me in the last two weeks. You would think I would stop trying to see the best in everything.


We are who we are. You will get through this. You haven't survived this long without the strength to overcome.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

I looked to see how many times Mikey has interacted in threads other than the ones promoting his YouTube channel.
Can you guess why I don't watch his videos?


----------



## kl0an (Mar 10, 2021)

Denton said:


> I looked to see how many times Mikey has interacted in threads other than the ones promoting his YouTube channel.
> Can you guess why I don't watch his videos?


Maybe he suffers from a non-typeical condition...


----------



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

Denton said:


> I looked to see how many times Mikey has interacted in threads other than the ones promoting his YouTube channel.
> Can you guess why I don't watch his videos?


Are you going to tell me or do I need to go count?


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Why the Hell can this boring guy get to get to drop the F-bomb in a worthless video? Yeah; listened to this worthless video.

Mods. He said the F-bomb while being innate.

Seriously, Make your shit worth watching.
After all, you are all,. you are only here for hits, rigtht?


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Mikey,

I've always wondered how you protect your preps in Jersey with the draconian firearm laws and tryannical red tape that you have to go through for personal protection items.


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

He does his thing which are vids, and that’s what he does, most of them are pretty good. That one seemed like a pep rally, a booster of spirits, so OK. 

Speaking for myself I haven’t been despondent at any point, during this concocted farce, called Corona.
I have been angry though, because it is an insult to my intelligence and manhood.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Denton said:


> Why the Hell can this boring guy get to get to drop the F-bomb in a worthless video? Yeah; listened to this worthless video.
> 
> Mods. He said the F-bomb while being innate.
> 
> ...


Good point Denton, I must have missed it because its just a part of my uneducated trailer trash way of talking and I write like I talk!

But seriously, can you post a video of rappers talking about N-igga's or simply somebody talking about preppers who just happen to be Porch Monkeys, Wet-backs, Camel-Jockeys, k-ykes, W-ops, M-icks, Goat-Humpers? Makes a man wonder why not since a dude can post a video of himself dropping F-Bombs.

Hmmmm? Can I get a ruling here?


----------



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

I long for the days that common sense would prevail and button pushing wasn't a sport. I also miss the days that a southern man would not curse in front of lady. Those days are long gone, but I miss them.

I am handing this off to @rpd since I am a bit heavy handed at times.


----------



## CapitalKane49p (Apr 7, 2020)

I got 1.49 minutes into this video and would rather lance a boil than watch the rest of it. Too much of this rubbish these days. Channel has been around for a week. It'll be gone soon.. Only upside to this prepping _flavor of the day_ hype will be all of the to quality gear you'll be able to buy for a song on CL once the sheep have lost interest and moved onto their next tik tok fad.

Godspeed.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Auntie said:


> I long for the days that common sense would prevail and button pushing wasn't a sport. I also miss the days that a southern man would not curse in front of lady. Those days are long gone, but I miss them.
> 
> I am handing this off to @rpd since I am a bit heavy handed at times.


I am a Southern Man so those days are not long gone. As a matter of fact, you could poll all the guys on the board who live in Florida and Alabama and they'd probably tell you the same thing.

Where's a rebel flag emoticon? Never mind; that a bad thing. I forgot.

Edited to say that I do drop F-bombs when working, but Blackhawks are NOT ladies. You don't even want to hear me saying what I'd like to do to design engineers. It ain't pretty.


----------



## ItsJustMe (Dec 12, 2020)

Auntie said:


> I long for the days that common sense would prevail and button pushing wasn't a sport. I also miss the days that a southern man would not curse in front of lady. Those days are long gone, but I miss them.


Growing up, I never heard my father utter a single curse word. Not one. I married; my husband, who was a vet-turned-student on the GI bill, would work in my Dad's business during semester breaks. One evening, he came home and told me he had heard my father say the "F" word. "No way!" I said. "My dad doesn't even know that word." So I asked my mother, "Mom, Tom said he heard Dad say the eff word. I don't believe him, I have never heard Daddy say that." Her response was, "Yes, and you never will."


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

ItsJustMe said:


> Growing up, I never heard my father utter a single curse word. Not one. I married; my husband, who was a vet-turned-student on the GI bill, would work in my Dad's business during semester breaks. One evening, he came home and told me he had heard my father say the "F" word. "No way!" I said. "My dad doesn't even know that word." So I asked my mother, "Mom, Tom said he heard Dad say the eff word. I don't believe him, I have never heard Daddy say that." Her response was, "Yes, and you never will."


Your father was (is?) a great man.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Denton said:


> I am a Southern Man so those days are not long gone. As a matter of fact, you could poll all the guys on the board who live in Florida and Alabama and they'd probably tell you the same thing.
> 
> Where's a rebel flag emoticon? Never mind; that a bad thing. I forgot.
> 
> Edited to say that I do drop F-bombs when working, but Blackhawks are NOT ladies. You don't even want to hear me saying what I'd like to do to design engineers. It ain't pretty.


An elongated version of the Battle Flag of the Army of Tennessee, and similar to The Second Confederate Navy Jack, in use from 1863 until 1865, although with the darker blue field of the Army's battle flag.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

ItsJustMe said:


> Growing up, I never heard my father utter a single curse word. Not one. I married; my husband, who was a vet-turned-student on the GI bill, would work in my Dad's business during semester breaks. One evening, he came home and told me he had heard my father say the "F" word. "No way!" I said. "My dad doesn't even know that word." So I asked my mother, "Mom, Tom said he heard Dad say the eff word. I don't believe him, I have never heard Daddy say that." Her response was, "Yes, and you never will."


Its not uncommon to hear young pre teen agers on their phone cussing more in one sitting than I ever heard my Dad cuss in my entire lifetime...


----------



## ItsJustMe (Dec 12, 2020)

@Denton: Was. He was a fighter pilot in North Africa during WWII. He carried a $2 bill (?) in his wallet, signed by his fellow pilots. Very few of them returned. Now and then he would take it out and show it to us. Yep, he was a great man in many ways. Although I will never forget him telling me, when I said I wanted to pilot an open cockpit biplane, that "girls don't fly planes". It was just the times.

Sorry, where were we?


----------



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

Please don't get me started on the stupidity of getting rid of the rebel flag and statues. A few more pain pills and this topic might get me banned!


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

i was a soldier in the 1960's.
When we spoke, every other word was "the F word".
That is ingrained into my brain, but when I am around other people of either sex, I manage to talk in a decent manner.
Get me alone doing mechanical work, or building something, and it is then open season. But I'm only talking to myself.

As far as the rebel flag, as far as I am concerned that should not be censored here. Or anywhere.
It is our history.
And the US government, in an Act of Congress, made all men who fought under that flag America veterans.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

rice paddy daddy said:


> As far as the rebel flag, as far as I am concerned that should not be censored here. Or anywhere.
> It is our history.
> And the US government, in an Act of Congress, made all men who fought under that flag America veterans.


And Janet Reno declared all vets to be domestic terrorists. And so continues their agenda. Re-write history to what suits them.


----------



## MikeyPrepper (Nov 29, 2012)

MikeyPrepper said:


> Media removed. F bombs are not allowed.


Sorry about that


----------



## MikeyPrepper (Nov 29, 2012)

MikeyPrepper said:


> Sorry about that


I interact as much as i can. I am sorry if i cant not post videos, its totally understandable. Thats my fault for the f-bomb. Sorry again.


----------



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

The problem was the f bombs. Not the fact you posted a video


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

MikeyPrepper said:


> I interact as much as i can. I am sorry if i cant not post videos, its totally understandable. Thats my fault for the f-bomb. Sorry again.


The F Bombs didn't bother me Mikey. 

.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

rice paddy daddy said:


> i was a soldier in the 1960's.
> When we spoke, every other word was "the F word".
> That is ingrained into my brain, but when I am around other people of either sex, I manage to talk in a decent manner.
> Get me alone doing mechanical work, or building something, and it is then open season. But I'm only talking to myself.
> ...


Before my son took off for basic training (Air Force. Not sure if I should call it basic training), I warned my son about language. Once you start using foul language it'll be in your head, forever. Did he listen? Nope.

As far as the rebel flag, I used to know Black folks who flew it, wore it or had it on their vehicles. Before the leftists told us better, we all thought it was a Southern thing. None of us, Black or White, knew we were being racist. Thankfully, the libtards learned us better.

I'm not the only one who is sick of this crap. My supervisor is one. He'll tell me to do something and I'll say, "N-Word, please!" (He's Black) (I don't say, "N-Word," obviously). He'll respond with, "Cracka-head Mo-Fo (Not Mo-Fo but the real thing), you'd best step correct!"
We have to watch where we are acting up because if the wrong person hears us we'll be in deep trouble.
We are both former soldiers and we'll go to war for each other and that's how it is supposed to be. We won't let today's PC culture BS change us.

I'll tell you another thing about my little corner of the world. We have a statue of a Confederate soldier on the north side of the county courthouse. If the Left ever comes for our statue, it won't be just Whites who stand against them; trust me. The great majority is sick of this crap.


----------



## kl0an (Mar 10, 2021)

The word isn't a real problem..

The problem I have is when I open a door for a lady and some snot nose teen tries to slide in related to her or not.
I've grabbed quite a few by the back of the shirt collar and pulled them back. I tell them "When you know what it means when a gentleman holds the door for a lady, perhaps then the collars on your shirts won't get all stretched out of place anymore."

Usually the lady will look over her shoulder and smile at me, sometimes even a wink goes along with it but, if that lady happens to be a black woman, you can pretty much bet she's gonna slap that kids ass and tell him he needs to learn respect like this white man just displayed.. Then she thanks me..


----------



## MikeyPrepper (Nov 29, 2012)

Auntie said:


> The problem was the f bombs. Not the fact you posted a video


Understood- sorry again


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Auntie said:


> Please don't get me started on the stupidity of getting rid of the rebel flag and statues....


Yep, agree. For the most part...
Anyone who vandalizes tax payer funded property should be convicted. 

As far as government spending one thin dime to erect a statue of any kind, I'm adamantly against that. 

Existing statues are different, the money has already been spent. But, if we the people vote to sell the assets and reduce taxes with the proceeds, I'm good with that.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

Personally,. I love the "stars and bars." I have always been for the 'little guy,' the chap who most believe is never going to succeed and probably is already lost despite his bravado. Anyone can kill an entire field with a proper cannon, it's quite another to face someone "steel on steel."

In my late teens I took up fencing. Yikes, I was always black and blue and breathless right up until the next evening instruction.

But I learned something. One, it became obvious I wasn't worth much in a fight, and two, most villains and blowhards can't fight either.

Oh, and I learned how to polish edges and the ricasso of decent knives. Heck, if you cannot fight, then learn how to slit everything in your path...


----------

